
John Thurloe, Cromwell's postmaster, and the interception of mail - blowski
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06s98cf
======
blowski
BBC radio programme

> Jonathan Freedland finds out how today's concerns about the privacy of our
> communications, and debates about encryption, have intriguing precedents in
> the 17th century.

